# Brand new SMPc and I’ve modified it already!



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Bought my SMPc 300M on Wednesday and modified the bracelet already. Omega do several push adjustment clasps but I think they are for the Planet Ocean. Anyway, I read up online and asked about but couldn't get a definitive answer so I took a chance and ordered an adjustable clasp. This one has three positions which seems to equate to one full links worth of adjustment. There is a longer clasp and if you fit that one you need to remove a couple of links and if you have thin wrists, the underside of the bracelet will be all clasp.

This is the one I bought - £47 from an AD and they got it in for me in just two days. It came with two new pins and four new screws which is just as well as one of the original screws just disappeared before my eyes!

upload online image

This is the new clasp on the left. It looks wider in that picture but it is the same width as the bracelet.



Maximum adjustment



Minimum adjustment



Minimum adjustment

photo upload sites free

Maximum adjustment (I've used a screwdriver to show the gap)

photo upload website

So now I have adjustment for when my wrist expands and contracts throughout the day. Anyway, a small job for some on here but I'm chuffed with my handywork. Hope this helps someone else out.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, that's a great improvement :notworthy: Makes you wonder why that clasp is not fitted as standard though....

Probably the most surprising part is the cost, I would have expected Omega to charge a lot more than that.

A pic of the front would be nice mate, just out of interest. Any excuse to show off an Omega on here :tongue:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Here you go. Just for you. X :laughing2dw:

screen shot capture


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Here you go. Just for you. X :laughing2dw:


 A couple of splendid dials. :laughing2dw:


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

I wonder if it's the same size as my Speedy clasp. That's too small on the smallest hole and too big on the largest. Glidelock is the way to go!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That is an astoundingly economical improvement. Wonder if they only charged you their cost for the clasp….


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

No. I phoned several dealers - that's the RRP.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Good mod and an excellent price having seen prices elsewhere!

Alan


----------

